# Gunners up box vs zinger winger



## dc73nova (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been looking at some of the launchers. I'm usually one to go the more is better route. I don't mind spending a little more for a better product. I will probably end up attaching electronic releases to the launchers as well since I train alone 95% of the time. The two that catch my eye the most right now are the gunners up box launcher which is rated to throw a duck 30 yds I believe and the zinger winger hunter test G4 which is rated to throw a duck 40 yds. I seems like the zinger is more popular with trainers, but seems more bulky and awkward to carry to the field. The gunners up box thrower looks more compact and easy to use and the electronics will connect to it as well. I'm getting more and more into training and buying things as I need them, but would rather buy the right tool once. Whats the popular opinion? Anyone used both of them. Maybe there's a better launcher that I'm missing all together. Thanks in advance for the input.

Darryl


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

As several folks on here know, I am a Gunners Up dealer and I can tell you *do not *buy a box launcher to replicate the throw that you would receive out of a Winger. It just was not built to do that. Do it right, buy a full size winger, hopefully Gunners Up but Zinger has a good product.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't have a gunnersup box launcher but a dogstra. Comparing the box launcher to a zinger winger is like comparing an apple and banana. The dogstra box launcher is used primary for upland training as it throws birds staight up in the air and depending on the wind may travel a few yds horizontally. I use it to teach sit on flush and for diversions. The wingers throw the birds 40 yds horizontal distance in an arc from the winger.

If you are training for marks you need wingers. Gunners Up makes those also.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

And all of the trainers I know prefer Gunners Up  Shoot me a PM and I can give you some pricing.


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

I use GU Wingers for throwing long marks and the Dogtra Pheasant Launchers for throwing shorter marks and diversions. I had a small bracket built that goes under the Dogtra box and inclines it about 45 degrees. With the springs on full tension it will throw an Avery hexabumper (small) about 15 yards with a nice ark. Works really good coming out of high grass into water and for marks out to about 75 yards as long as there is not a bad screening issue with trees, etc behind it. At about $100 for the Pheasant launcher including the solenoid for connecting to remote recievers it is a very reasonable addition to your training equipment.


----------



## Tom Orlowski (Jan 5, 2003)

I just purchased a Zinger Box Launcher. I wanted it for sit to flush training, as well as to throw some marks.Heres the deal you cannot dublicate the throw of a winger designed for the job of throwing marks. However the Zinger box launcher will throw a very decent mark if using a bumper. About 50 feet with a decent arc.However not a duck. Not much height or distance 20 feet tops. What I liked about the Zinger brand box was the fact that the legs on one side of the launcher extend to put arc and distance to your throw/but can be retracted when not needed. When training with birds I just dont load birds into the box. I will use a bumper for that one mark and load the duck into my Gunners up Winger when running doubles. I also train alone most of the time and have since come to the conclusion that the box launcher is going to come in handy when setting up for water marks ex. setting up on a point and such, easy to move around and load expecially transporting in a canoe. The other day I was training alone working on long singles with factors. The area I was training in allowed me to move the launcher around quite a bit.Very easy to move,just pick it up with one hand. It weighs only 8 lbs. It will also fire a 209 primer. I have mine set up with tritronics electronics Good Luck.


----------



## dc73nova (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It looks like the box style launchers just don't have the power that I'm looking for. It looks like I'll end up with one of the wingers. Whats the popular choice for a winger that will accept electronics?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

dc73nova said:


> Thanks for the replies. It looks like the box style launchers just don't have the power that I'm looking for. It looks like I'll end up with one of the wingers. Whats the popular choice for a winger that will accept electronics?


It depends on who you ask and what you want to spend. Gunners Up SOG is the most inexpensive. The GU Original and Zinger II are the cheapest of the large wingers. All will do the job. And all accept electronics.
Joe


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I just purchased 2 gunners up son of a gunners, they work very well and are a little smaller which is nice for fitting in the SUV and setting up series in the field.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I just bought some zinger winger II with dogtra electronics. I bought directly from zinger and got a multi unit discount and free shipping. if you shop around you might find someone who ships GU free, but from the factory I'd have to buy 10 to get free shipping, they did offer I think a 10% discount for HRC members... They both are fine products, and I think you will be happy either way..Jim


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

I have 2 Zinger Winger II and one Zinger Uplander. I think this is the best set-up for the size (will fit in any SUV, and will do great for any hunt test or Qual set up. The ZW II are good up to 200-250 with bumpers, and the uplander is good up to 75-80 yards. If you want to just do a quick set up with a mark and some blinds like a KRD the uplander is easy to take to a ball field for 20 minutes or so. I also like Zinger better then the Gunners-Up. A little bit better built in my opinon though both are nice. If you get them all together you willl get a good deal and free shipping which makes them in the same ball park as th GU. Together they run about $1550.00 everything included, but it will be the best investment you will ever make for your dog.


----------

